# Hoping to buy new 750flc - any advice?



## richardl (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi and calling owners of X250 based Hobby 750 (latest model). 
We are off to Dusseldorf at the end of the month to look for a new van and really like the Hobby, but are worried about the Fiat (juddering and possible gearbox/clutch failures). Can owners of recent 750's advise us on the following.............

1/ At 4.5 tons gross is there a serious problem with juddering and smoking clutch?
2/ Although not offered in the UK there are plenty of German vans available with the 130 bhp engine. Is it adequate for keeping up with motorway traffic. Is the smaller engine and possibly lighter transmission more likely to judder than the 156bhp ? 
3/ Can the headlights on a LHD X250 be adjusted for UK driving or do the units have to be replaced as on the old model? 

The 750 flc does tick most of our boxes so we are reluctant to consider other options. A little reassurance from other owners would be greatly appreciated.

richardl


----------

